# Whats the best way to buy something and pay for it off line?



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 28, 2010)

When buying an item or an animal from a person out of state and you have to pay them whats the safest way to do that so you dont loose your money?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 28, 2010)

I would say paypal, they offer excellent (sometimes to much) protection.


----------



## terryo (Oct 28, 2010)

I agree!m And..be very careful if you're buying from a classified add. I was scammed for $100, buying a little hatchling turtle.


----------



## coreyc (Oct 28, 2010)

PAY PAL for sure the only way to be safe.


----------



## Hix2008 (Oct 28, 2010)

Sweetness_bug said:


> When buying an item or an animal from a person out of state and you have to pay them whats the safest way to do that so you dont loose your money?



The best way to buy is paypal. I was scared at first to buy animals from someone out of town to.I used paypal to get my tortoise they are so cute.Even though I was mad at UPS because they delivered them to my next door neighbor and were out there for a while but they are safe and sound know. 



terryo said:


> I agree!m And..be very careful if you're buying from a classified add. I was scammed for $100, buying a little hatchling turtle.



Just to be safe which classified ad ?


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Oct 28, 2010)

Hix2008 said:


> Sweetness_bug said:
> 
> 
> > When buying an item or an animal from a person out of state and you have to pay them whats the safest way to do that so you dont loose your money?
> ...





Its ok Kijji..However she doesnt have pay pal..she wants me to do a money graham


----------



## hali (Oct 28, 2010)

paypal definitly x


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 28, 2010)

money graham = scam !!! buyer beware!!! if they decide to keep your money, you will have NO way of getting it back. 

paypal is free to sign up, 100% secure, and both the buyer and seller are protected. Paypal is NOT the choice of scammers! 

100% Legit sellers like me and other people on this forum, are 100% okay with using PayPal. I proudly say I accept PayPal. 

what is this that the person is selling and for how much?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone know why my second post was deleted? I don't really care just curious, thanks.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 28, 2010)

Money gram = NEVER NEVER NEVER. Same with Western Union.

Either use Paypal, or United States Postal Service money order. USPS is very serious about fraud, and it is possible to track a money order to see if it has been cashed and who did it. It has saved me multiple times!!! I had a $45 and a $15 money order replaced just this year alone - if I would have used another service, I would be out that money completely.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2010)

dmmj said:


> Does anyone know why my second post was deleted? I don't really care just curious, thanks.



I looked on the moderator logs and don't see any deleted posts.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 28, 2010)

Paypal! If that's not an option then do it cash in person! And build relationships...because I know 2 or 3 people on this site alone that make it unneccesary to buy animals anywhere else...and they're nice as all get-out. Not to mention one of which I would trust with my life



dmmj said:


> Does anyone know why my second post was deleted? I don't really care just curious, thanks.



Possibly, you previewed it instead of posting it?!?!? I've done it once or twice...


----------



## dmmj (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok never mind it is possible thanks for looking into it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 28, 2010)

Use Paypal is easiest safest and best. If they don't want to accept Paypal you don't want to do business with them. Paypal will protect you...


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 29, 2010)

I recommend paypal as well. It's safe and if the seller decides to pull a fast one you can get back at them and paypal will back you up. I've used it for a lot of purchases through ebay and such and when I did have a problem it got resolved fast and easily.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 29, 2010)

Just a heads up guys, Paypal is NOT foolproof. You only get your money back 100% of the time if you can prove the item was never shipped. that means if they send you a box with a rock in it, you may not get any money back. No method is perfect.


----------



## Harrison jess (Nov 4, 2010)

Should be care full while buying or selling some thing to the person which is out of the state because there is a chance of loosing money but otherwie the safe way to send money is paypall as i think


----------



## jctu82 (Nov 4, 2010)

I purchase so many things online and I always fine that paypal is the safest way. I've never had any problems with it and everything ran smoothly. I mean I (spam link removed by moderator) online!


----------



## Laura (Nov 4, 2010)

Can you tell us the details about who you are dealing with and what you are getting? How you heard about them etc. WE can help you figure out if its a scam or legit person.. maybe we know them and know they are safe.. or not so..


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Nov 4, 2010)

Laura said:


> Can you tell us the details about who you are dealing with and what you are getting? How you heard about them etc. WE can help you figure out if its a scam or legit person.. maybe we know them and know they are safe.. or not so..




SPIKE already was able to do all that for me. The lady is shady..she wont even send me the pics i asked for. So i decided to not get anything from her. She did get a pay pal though after insisted. LOL

Thanks everyone for all your help


----------



## TylerStewart (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd say your safest bet is to buy through someone reputable, regardless of the payment method, you should be looking to avoid scammers first, payment method second. It's not the payment method that's going to steal your money, it's the seller. 

PS. PayPal is not the best way to pay and stay safe; I've been hosed by them both buying and selling. I've never been screwed by someone reputable.


----------



## J. Ellis (Nov 4, 2010)

If you can't pay face-to-face, then I suggest a Postal Money Order. If you don't receive the item (and you have everything documented: who you sent it to, their address, their phone number, e-mails outlining the deal, etc.) it is considered wire and/or mail fraud and is a Federal felony.


----------



## moswen (Nov 9, 2010)

paypal is free to get, and it's only a 3% tranaction fee. if someone doesn't have and doesn't want to get paypal tell them thank you very much for their time, sorry you wasted it.


----------

